# Xenon Range 01539 - Headlights Not Adjusted



## GTI2Slow (Jun 23, 2007)

I have a MKV GTI and am unable to clear the following code: 


```
Address 55: Xenon Range       Labels: 1T0-907-357.LBL 
    Part No: 1T0 907 357  
    Component: Dynamische LWR      0003 
    Coding: 0000003 
    Shop #: WSC 01279 
  
 1 Fault Found: 
 01539 - Headlights Not Adjusted  
             005 - No or Incorrect Basic Setting / Adaptation
```
 I have attempted the solution on the ross tech website: 
http://www.ross-tech.com/vag-com/cars/xenonalignment.html 

I click go and nothing really happens. The output from the measuring blocks is: 

002: 
Front sensor actual 16.5% 
Rear sensor actual 13.3% 

005 
Front sensor learned 0.0% 
Rear sensor learned 0.0% 

The sensor arms look to be in the proper position, the pictures on several websites don't really show a reference point so I could be mistaken. Can anyone provide any help in getting this resolved?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 19, 2010)

Please post a full Auto-Scan using the latest version of VCDS. 





 
Thank you.


----------



## GTI2Slow (Jun 23, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Please post a full Auto-Scan using the latest version of VCDS.


 All the needed information was provided in the original post, thanks anyway. 

I found that the rear sensor was the problem, I showed this to a buddy and 13.3% was way out of spec (Hover over this field in vag-com and it will provide the specs). 

Anyhoo I found my issue after goggling this: 
http://www.swankmonkey.com/vw/jetta/2006/xenon_adjustment/ 

My rear sensor was just as pictured, other websites indicate the opposite, I switched the arm direction and the rear is now in spec and the headlight adjustment works. Hopefully this will help someone out in the future.


----------



## bearthebruce (Dec 23, 2005)

GTI2Slow said:


> All the needed information was provided in the original post, thanks anyway.


 Not quite. This forum's rules state: 



> 6) When posting questions involving fault codes or modifications you wish to make, please post a complete complete Auto-Scan from a current version of VCDS or VCDS-Lite. We do not wish to guess what control modules are installed in your car or how they are currently configured. If you're not using VCDS or VCDS-Lite, you're in the wrong forum. If you refuse to post a real scan, the moderators here reserve the right to lock your thread.


 In future posts here in this VCDS/VAG-COM forum, please abide by our rules. Thanks. 

Glad your problem is resolved.


----------



## matiasg85 (Mar 13, 2013)

What sholud be the right specs for rear and front? 

I have 16.9 in the fron and 30.2 in the rear.


----------

